# & Big Fleas Have Little Fleas !



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

With one cheap and cheerful Pobeda in my collection I saw what appeared to be an opportunity to add another.










The newcomer is the dark faced one on the right.

..... but as soon as I picked it up I realised things were not as I expected, light as a feather because ......










.... this was all that was inside !

An imitation Pobeda !!!!
















Julian L

(p.s. Not conned, just didn't ask the right questions. The seller offers 'money back if not satisfied' so no beef there either.)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The hands on it are tiny!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

That's a classic! 























Must admit, I'm tempted by this...

Genuine Seiko 5 'quartz'

Oh dear...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I shouldn't complain Julian







. You've got one with a reliable movement now  .


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

raketakat said:


> I shouldn't complain Julian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever the sucker for a bargain I actually bid on both that were on offer







. If anybody wants to ask really nicely ....... I might just be tempted to part with the other
















Julian L


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Julian Latham said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I shouldn't complain Julian
> ...


We'll try selling it to Mac as a rare prototype  .


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

That painted-on second hand on the bogus sub-dial is a scream! Plus the fact that the watch already has a centre-second hand of course.

We should be pleased that someone, somewhere took the trouble to forge such an exotic timepiece.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Julian Latham said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Things that make you go hmmmmmmm!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BTW Stan, where is it?









It`s been months since you last shared it with the forum









There are new members who may never actually have seen it









You haven`t sold it have you?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Da Daaaa!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Da Daaaa!


Thank you Stan, you know how happy the members of *The Red Rekord Fan Club* will be


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

That's strange. I was thinking about the Red One today







.

The forum has been missing it's totem for too long  .

Julian will feel better now. He could have ended up with a watch like that  .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> That's strange. I was thinking about the Red One today
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Ian how could you, as a `Member of Rekord Watch Owners Club`, say such a terrible thing


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > That's strange. I was thinking about the Red One today
> ...


Jealousy can make a man say terrible things Mac







 .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


I see it now Ian, trying to convince Stan that it`s not a cool watch in the vain hope that he`ll put it in the sales forum so you can snap it up









Devious bugger
















Shame on you for preying on an old man like that


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Fat chance.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I see it now Ian, trying to convince Stan that it`s not a cool watch in the vain hope that he`ll put it in the sales forum so you can snap it up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tried to "psych" it out of him before Mac. He's a tough old bugger  .


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

I have a Zim Pobeda like the white dialed jobber-it has a bad habit of just quitting, and it also has to be shaken to start it when wound. The paperwork indicates a 2004 watch-near the end of it all, and one can see why. I reckon in the end it will be a parter to support my second Zim.

I have another Zim 2004 without the ugly circles around the numbers that just runs and runs, and is accurate best I can tell to +20 seconds a day. The movement on it is just as crude as the other watch, but it works. Put it on a dark brown Bund strap for wire lugs, and it reminds me of the WWI trench watches-makes me want to find a grille cover for it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I see it now Ian, trying to convince Stan that it`s not a cool watch in the vain hope that he`ll put it in the sales forum so you can snap it up
> ...


He certainly is `ard as nails our Stanley











nepman said:


> I have a Zim Pobeda like the white dialed jobber-it has a bad habit of just quitting, and it also has to be shaken to start it when wound. The paperwork indicates a 2004 watch-near the end of it all, and one can see why. I reckon in the end it will be a parter to support my second Zim.
> 
> I have another Zim 2004 without the ugly circles around the numbers that just runs and runs, and is accurate best I can tell to +20 seconds a day. The movement on it is just as crude as the other watch, but it works. Put it on a dark brown Bund strap for wire lugs, and it reminds me of the WWI trench watches-makes me want to find a grille cover for it.


I wonder if it would be possible to get a domed acrylic crystal to replace the cheap plastic flat one fitted to the modern large Popdeas, it would improve the looks no end IMHO


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

On my late model Zims, the crystals are on a snap-off bezel, which can be removed with a spring bar tool, or a tiny standard screwdriver, or the can opener screwdriver on a Swiss Army knife.

This explains why the underside of the crystal fogs badly on humid days, I suppose.


----------



## nepman (May 26, 2006)

Counterfitting a Pobeda, the archly lowest of the lower end Soviet watches. Boggles me more the more I think on it.

The story, perhaps apocryphal, and perhaps not, was of the preacher John Knox. One of his lieutenants travelled to Holland, a wide open hotbed of religious freedom. There he saw women preaching, a thing he knew would infuriate Knox.

So when next he is speaking to Knox, he reluctantly mentions the women....

As he tells the story, he sees Knox's eyes grow huge, and his mouth tight.

Finishing the story, hoping to temper the explosion that will follow, he mentions that at any rate, the women were preaching poorly.

Knox tells a story about a publican he once saw who entertained customers with a terrier he'd trained to walk on two legs-which he did, albeit not very well.

"The wonder" Knox raged "was not that they did it poorly. The wonder is that they should do it at all..."


----------

